# Isa retrieves!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

It's taken a long time to get Isa to retrieve a dumbell and all that time working on it has finally paid off. It's not the most spectacular retrieve but she is retrieving at least.








I'll polish it up once she's gotten a lot better and faster. And the best thing is, I never had to force her to take it!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

good job !!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------

